# Adopting a Mustang



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

mustangs ugghh. Good luck though


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Out of curiosity, how long have you been working with or riding horses? Do you have any of your own?

Good luck!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I've been working with and riding horses for about five years including a few that weren't exactly easy to handle, and I've got another year where the Mustang will be with the trainer where I will be understandably highly motivated to make sure my skills are the best they can be. I'm just going to do my best to take things one step at a time. I have no greater ambitions than walking slowly down a trail with the horse, and even then I acknowledge it is going to take time and patience to get there.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

In some areas they adopt out mustangs that have been trained, there is a program in Nevada that has an auction 3 times a year for saddle broke ones. I don't now what area your in but it might be worth it see if they have the program near you, you'll pay more upfront but in the long run you'll save alot on training.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck! It's definitely an incredible process, and the success often depends largely on the age and temperament of the specific mustang that you're adopting.

Some of the mustangs are letting you touch/groom them and yielding to pressure etc within the first week of getting them. No joke. Others will always be a little more tricky. My advice is to get someone familiar with mustangs to help you choose one.

If you're on Facebook, look up the group called Happy Mustangs... they're an amazingly supportive community with all sorts of great advice and resources when it comes to adopting and training a mustang.

Most of all, have fun and stay as involved in the process as you can. I think you've made a wonderful choice to have a trainer helping you, but part of what makes this such an incredible process is experiencing first hand those tiny special moments that add up to create an amazing bond.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

The trainer I'm going to work with has lots of experience with Mustangs and has saddle trained many of them. I really like how she works with the horses and the results, so I feel good about having my horse with her until it is saddle trained and then has some extra miles on it. I'm welcome to come and help her when I can, and I'm looking forward to that process. Then when the horse comes to me, I won't be on my own either. I'll have a support to help me here too.

When I go to adopt, my list of priorities looks something like this.

Temperament
Conformation
Overall health
Age
Size
Gender, though I'm not quite sure which way I should fall on the gender divide.
Color

Anything else I should be looking for?


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I think that's a pretty good rank of things to look for. Are you going to one of the offsite adoptions, or to one of the holding facilities to pick one?

I went to the holding facility in Burns, OR and I felt like a kid in the candy shop with so many gorgeous horses and I could only pick just one!

In terms of gender, I would advise leaning towards a gelding for the first time. It's often been said that mares can be trickier and more temperamental, though there's always an exception to the rule. Another thing to consider is that it's not uncommon to find out later that the mustang mare you adopted has a bun in the oven. If you're not ready for that, a gelding is a good way to go!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Chessie said:


> The trainer I'm going to work with has lots of experience with Mustangs and has saddle trained many of them. I really like how she works with the horses and the results, so I feel good about having my horse with her until it is saddle trained and then has some extra miles on it. I'm welcome to come and help her when I can, and I'm looking forward to that process. Then when the horse comes to me, I won't be on my own either. I'll have a support to help me here too.
> 
> When I go to adopt, my list of priorities looks something like this.
> 
> ...


Our neighbours had a few of those.

They were just large ponies.

They were awful looking.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Ripper said:


> Our neighbours had a few of those.
> 
> They were just large ponies.
> 
> They were awful looking.


Not really helpful. 

Additionally, not all mustangs are anywhere near being the same as all the rest. You can find one of practically every shape, color and size. Maybe your neighbors just have bad taste when it comes to choosing horses.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Chessie said:


> The trainer I'm going to work with has lots of experience with Mustangs and has saddle trained many of them. I really like how she works with the horses and the results, so I feel good about having my horse with her until it is saddle trained and then has some extra miles on it. I'm welcome to come and help her when I can, and I'm looking forward to that process. Then when the horse comes to me, I won't be on my own either. I'll have a support to help me here too.
> 
> When I go to adopt, my list of priorities looks something like this.
> 
> ...


Curiosity the curious ones tend to be easier to train.


----------



## TexasAndi (Mar 3, 2012)

Chessie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm preparing to adopt a BLM Mustang this summer and I'm both excited and nervous. The plan is to have the horse with a trainer that I like and trust for a full year, while I continue to master my skills and prepare myself for taking over.
> 
> ...


Obviously you seem to have your priorities straight. Although I didn't adopt my BLM Mustang directly from the source, his breed and past owners have presented me with challenges also.

They are all so different but I have found that calm and quiet always seems to work best with mine. I have just started again at square one with a trainer even though my gelding is a 10 year old. He has huge trust issues. I have found him to be super sensitive to body language....no fooling him. And he seems to have a HUGE affinity to self preservation. 

But I can tell you that it is so rewarding to see how quickly they can learn when the right kind of training methods are used. With just 2 weeks with my new trainer, I can see so much progress.

I wish you all the best and joy that comes from seeing them turn into what you know they can become.

BTW....they aren't all rangy and thin...although he looked that way 4 months ago. I ended up having a large boned boy with a great neck that can spin on a dime. He's only about 14.2 but has a kindness that is amazing. 

I can't wait to see what you chose. Sounds like you have chosen a good trainer...as Mustangs seem to be wired a bit differently. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Ripper said:


> Our neighbours had a few of those.
> 
> They were just large ponies.
> 
> They were awful looking.


I like short, and they're cute to me. Please, if you're not going to be helpful, just stay out of the conversation.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

cmarie said:


> Curiosity the curious ones tend to be easier to train.


Steady, relatively calm, and curious were on my list of things to look for while I am watching them in the pen. Thanks!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm going to an adoption event, but if I don't see a horse that I feel right about there that meets my criteria that I'm looking for, then I'm taking a road trip to a holding facility.


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

what were you looking for on age and height


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm looking for a 3-4 year old so the horse is old enough to handle saddle training during the time that he is with the trainer, and I'd like a horse 14 to 15 hands, leaning closer to 15 if I can, but I've got some wiggle room there. 16 is too tall for me. That's just higher up I have to lift the darn saddle.


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

Chessie,

Good luck in your search! I've always loved mustangs but I don't feel I am an assertive enough horsewoman to own one just yet. 

By the way, I am a fellow military spouse - maybe we should start a discussion (if there isn't one somewhere)? I find there are a lot of challenges that present themselves when owning horses and being a military family. Constant relocation, quarantine, finding boarding, on post MWR-run stables, transport, acclimating horses to new climates...shipping horses overseas! The list goes on...


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I have never adopted a mustang from BLM, however I worked with a little stud colt that came out of New Mexico. He was the calmest, most willing little 2 year old I'd ever seen. My friend bought him from a lady for $50. His name was Moose and his head was HUGE for his body. haha It was awkward and adorable.

I have heard that you should definitely visit a couple of days in a row at different times of the day. I was told to watch them at feeding time and during different situations to see their true temperaments. Good luck and bless you for giving one of these guys a loving home!










Eep! Turned out to be a big pic!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

steedaunh32 said:


> Chessie,
> 
> Good luck in your search! I've always loved mustangs but I don't feel I am an assertive enough horsewoman to own one just yet.
> 
> By the way, I am a fellow military spouse - maybe we should start a discussion (if there isn't one somewhere)? I find there are a lot of challenges that present themselves when owning horses and being a military family. Constant relocation, quarantine, finding boarding, on post MWR-run stables, transport, acclimating horses to new climates...shipping horses overseas! The list goes on...


That is very true.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Awww, Moose is the perfect name for that guy.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Chessie said:


> Awww, Moose is the perfect name for that guy.


He truly looked like a moose. He is a super sweet boy. I haven't seen him in a long time, but hopefully his body began growing into his head. haha!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

So here's what I'm looking for so far.

Temperment: I'm looking for a horse that is calm and steady even if the horses around him start acting funny. I don't want to see signs of aggression or excessive nervousness. I'm looking for a low calm head, relaxed ears, and relaxed neck. I want a horse that looks toward a strange sound, and at best shows a little interest in what I'm doing, but that's probably not going to be too likely after what the poor thing has been through. I don't want to see excessive pawing, bobbing, or bullying of the other horses.

Conformation: I'm looking for a horse that in the body has a nice balanced, square shape with a good line on the back and sturdy legs. Each part should look like it fits with the rest with no extremes in shapes or sizes. I'm looking for legs that aren't turned in or out, and not bowed.

Overall health: Even though the horse looks rangy, I should see some life and power in it. I want to see bright, alert eyes, and no signs of pain if he is walking or trotting around the pen. Even if the coat is dirty, I want to see healthy skin and hooves.

Age: 3-4 years

Gender: Gelding is preferable, but if that is not an option, I'd consider a mare so long as she has been in BLM custody long enough to ensure she isn't pregnant.

Height: 14-15 hands

Color: I honestly really, really don't care. I'd like to find a horse with a soft eye and a pretty face. If I had my druthers, I'd choose a buckskin, black, or a pretty bay. I like cute features like socks and nice manes. Lately I've been attracted to grays with dark manes for some strange reason, but really, if the horse was all, plain mud brown and fit my other criteria, I'd be happy.

That's my list so far.


----------



## sarah4494 (Mar 20, 2012)

I think it's great! I adopted two of them and they are smart and gorgeous and amazing. It is very difficult when you go to an adoption area as there are so many of them in each pen and some are just crazed with fear and the way the BLM people get them into chutes for loading them creates a very chaotic and terrifying atmosphere for the horses.

I think the whole thing (wild horse round ups etc.) is terrible and went to an adoption just to observe how the mustangs were being treated but adopted one out of pity and then got her the bay type she seemed to like in the pen with her. I am glad I did. Don't let anyone tell you they are pukes or ugly or whatever. Trust me, compared to my neighbors thoroughbreds and quarter-horse they are dancing, brilliant dream horses. 

I was lucky and got to take them to my own property where I gently tamed them and let them learn to trust me and then got a certified trainer to come to my place and work with them. They learn so fast in the right hands it is incredible. They do not need a heavy hand, they are so bright and aware and sensitive and since they come to you without stall vices, or previous poor training etc. you can have high expectations. 

My recommendation though would be to keep them with you so they will bond with you first. Even after they are gentled and halter trained etc. I still would not put them with other horses as their herd instinct is really strong. Mine come to me when I call them or just with a gesture even if they are in the farthest pasture. They follow me in a line, they stop when I stop, they are respectful, affectionate and sweet. They are curious. interested in everything and fun as heck.

One is quite a bit taller than the other, she is a sorrel and so beautiful. The other is a stocky, shorter bay type and their personalities are very different. The bay gives into training quickly as she is "streetwise" and knows that to give in is to get it over with quicker. The sorrel is very sensitive and smart but runs from the trainer when she sees him. I have to be the one to halter her. 

Anyway, good luck, be gentle and they are the best horses in the right circumstances. 





Chessie said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm preparing to adopt a BLM Mustang this summer and I'm both excited and nervous. The plan is to have the horse with a trainer that I like and trust for a full year, while I continue to master my skills and prepare myself for taking over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

When you get your mustang please post about your experience! One day in the perhaps (very) distant future when I have more experience under my belt, I want to do the same thing. Been a dream since I was little and it never died out...


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

sarah4494 said:


> I think it's great! I adopted two of them and they are smart and gorgeous and amazing. It is very difficult when you go to an adoption area as there are so many of them in each pen and some are just crazed with fear and the way the BLM people get them into chutes for loading them creates a very chaotic and terrifying atmosphere for the horses.
> 
> I think the whole thing (wild horse round ups etc.) is terrible and went to an adoption just to observe how the mustangs were being treated but adopted one out of pity and then got her the bay type she seemed to like in the pen with her. I am glad I did. Don't let anyone tell you they are pukes or ugly or whatever. Trust me, compared to my neighbors thoroughbreds and quarter-horse they are dancing, brilliant dream horses.
> 
> ...


where did you go to look at these horses that they were in pens crazed with fear from the chutes, etc.??

also - OP, where are you located?


----------



## sarah4494 (Mar 20, 2012)

It was in Ohio. I have moved them to Washington State recently. Here's a video if you would like to see what happens to these poor beasts. They are equally terrorized at adoptions. A disgrace to our nation. Inexcusable. And why do you ask?

Video of US wild horse capture branded animal cruelty by activists | The Observers


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Good luck on finding a new horse! 

Dont want to hi-jack your post but can I ask why mustangs seem to get such a bad rap? Here in New Zealand we have Kaimanawa horses which are a small stocky wild horse, there are frequent musters and auctions to keep the numbers down.


----------



## sarah4494 (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't know to whom you are addressing your question/comments to but I am game to answer. Here in the USA we have cattle ranchers that have a lot of lobbying power with the government. This would include Ken Salazar, the current United States Secretary of the Interior which encompasses the Bureau of Land Management, and who was himself a "cattle man". These cattle ranchers get to free range their animals on our public lands for a nominal fee and allegedly mustangs compete with them for food and space. The sheer gall of them!

The mustangs, as with nearly all animals left to nature, will control their own population through survival of the fittest, ie: availability of food, weather, predators (again, animals that the BLM disapproves of due to potential predation on CATTLE), water sources etc. Thus they "must" be removed in great numbers via incredibly harsh and cruel methods, to areas in the Midwestern US per the BLM (and greedy cattle lobbyists) and some self aggrandizing citizens of the USA who love cattle and believe whatever they are told regarding them. Many sub-par trainers, horse breeders, dressagers, QH adorers etc. disparage the mustang probably because the mustang does not profit them personally. They call them pukes, ugly, worthless, and names I won't repeat. Hogwash!

Mustangs in fact, are intelligent, wily, curious, stunningly beautiful beings that have earned their place on the ever dwindling wild places of this country. They have earned it far more nobly and honestly than the humans that seek to remove them. If left alone they do not over populate as cattle do, are clever enough to know not to over graze any one area, and are a rare and special treat to see in the wild, as cattle are not.

The plight of the mustang is part of the agenda for Salazar and his ilk to convince us that wild horses and their natural predators are a blight on this country.Cattle ranchers' greed supersedes the wishes of the vast majority of US citizens that want mustangs, bears, cougars and wolves to be left to their own devices _because_ cattle=dollars=votes for politicians. We, the public, are required to pay for every cow/bull killed on *our public lands* by a natural predator. Please note that the cattle that enrich the pockets of the very few are trampling the lands of American citizens that have shown time and again through letters, votes, and petitions that they support wild mustangs, wolves, and other wild creatures far more than they support lining the pockets of lobbyists, ranchers and politicians. 

Ummmm...did that answer your question? If not, Google "mustang round ups" and see the horrific events for your self. And if you like, just Google "wild horses" and see their beauty for yourself.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Mustangs are awesome- going to a holding facility will make your list difficult to use. Ours drove us around in a truck for a bit. Most just acted indifferent and walked away. I think maybe age, conformation and color are as good as you are going to get. If crimsonsky gets on here she could probably help you a lot. Mares can have buns in the oven my girl just had a cute little red dun stud colt... Wild must not be genetic though because he is a little love bug. My mare is cautious but accepting to me. I also think she is beautiful. I have a yard full of purebred horses, and she is the one everyone notices first. To each their own I guess. I wish you the best of luck in your search and decision. Take care- and
Thank you for wanting to own an American legend'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

A friend of mine picked hers up yesterday in Va. She is in the Extreme Mustang Makeover, of which there are several around the country. Might be a way for you to get one that is gentled a bit. I think there is a sight for the Extreme Makeovers.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

sarah4494 said:


> It was in Ohio. I have moved them to Washington State recently. Here's a video if you would like to see what happens to these poor beasts. They are equally terrorized at adoptions. A disgrace to our nation. Inexcusable. And why do you ask?
> 
> Video of US wild horse capture branded animal cruelty by activists | The Observers


i ask because i live down the road from one of, if not the largest, BLM mustang holding facilities in the nation. i have never seen them terrorized or anything of that sort. i haven't watched your video yet so i can't comment on that. i was just surprised to hear someone believes they are ill treated.


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

I am defintely subscribing to this thread! I've always had a special spot in my heart for Mustangs! I want to take on a Mustang of my own, but I cannot because for.... 1. I don't live in an area with Mustangs, we have more Quarter Horses and Drafts. 2. I don't have strength, or proper equipment to train one. Good for you to take on a challenge!  Goodluck! We'll want pics!


----------



## sarah4494 (Mar 20, 2012)

crimsonsky said:


> i ask because i live down the road from one of, if not the largest, BLM mustang holding facilities in the nation. i have never seen them terrorized or anything of that sort. i haven't watched your video yet so i can't comment on that. i was just surprised to hear someone believes they are ill treated.



Oh! They weren't at a holding facility, they were at an adoption event. They had been trucked there from another state and put in crowded temporary pens at a fairground. It really was pathetic. I consider it ill treatment to cram a lot of confused and terrified horses together of varying temperaments and tolerance levels. When one got spooked it was pandemonium. Words cannot describe it adequately. Thus the video.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a 4 yr old mustang mare that I have just started riding, I got her as a yearling & did all her gentling myself and then had her started under saddle by a professional trainer. I have had a lifelong interest in mustangs and have been to several holding areas and adoptions; I take exception to the statement that the horses are "fear crazed" and mistreated. I actually got my girl via the Internet auction & she arrived in Paul's Valley, OK, from CA without a scratch. Had a very good experience with BLM staff anytime I've dealt with them. Also got a giggle out of the statement that mustangs in the wild are smart enough not to overgraze and overpopulate their range. And as a cattle breeder...stop hatin' on us! Good luck with your endeavor, it will be well worth it!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

We could go around in circles for days, but here's the basics:

- Mustangs are NOT a native species
- Mustangs can and will overpopulate, outcompete native species, and destroy land quality if left to breed unhindered
- The BLM does everything in its power to minimize the stress that the horses experience, but the fact is that they are feral and have not encountered the majority of the human world before. Stress is the name of the game, it's absolutely positively inevitable. There's no way to be "abducted by aliens" and be brought into their world with their rules in a stress free manner, even if the "aliens" mean well and turn out to be pretty nice.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

sarah4494 said:


> Oh! They weren't at a holding facility, they were at an adoption event. They had been trucked there from another state and put in crowded temporary pens at a fairground. It really was pathetic. I consider it ill treatment to cram a lot of confused and terrified horses together of varying temperaments and tolerance levels. When one got spooked it was pandemonium. Words cannot describe it adequately. Thus the video.


Hmmm...I must have been at a rare adoption event here in Kentucky then, because they were anything but terrorized. I saw horses in pipe panel pens. Sure there were more per pen than you would want to see on a daily basis, but nothing bad for the short term. They had enough room to move around and not once did I see any spook. In fact, they were so relaxed a few of them were laying down to sleep. Looked like a lazy afternoon in any pasture with droopy eyes and droopy lips. 

A bit of a ruckus when they were trying to load 4 burros onto a trailer, but trust me - my own horses can make more of a ruckus when they get it in their minds they don't want to load.

A few examples of the terrorized beasts:




























(The one with the blaze looking at the camera is my boy who is currently with a TIP trainer. The TIP program might be something the OP might want to look into)


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

sarah4494 said:


> I don't know to whom you are addressing your question/comments to but I am game to answer. Here in the USA we have cattle ranchers that have a lot of lobbying power with the government...
> 
> ...The plight of the mustang is part of the agenda for Salazar and his ilk to convince us that wild horses and their natural predators are a blight on this country.Cattle ranchers' greed supersedes the wishes of the vast majority of US citizens that want mustangs, bears, cougars and wolves to be left to their own devices _because_ cattle=dollars=votes for politicians. We, the public, are required to pay for every cow/bull killed on *our public lands* by a natural predator. Please note that the cattle that enrich the pockets of the very few are trampling the lands of American citizens that have shown time and again through letters, votes, and petitions that they support wild mustangs, wolves, and other wild creatures far more than they support lining the pockets of lobbyists, ranchers and politicians.
> 
> Ummmm...did that answer your question? If not, Google "mustang round ups" and see the horrific events for your self. And if you like, just Google "wild horses" and see their beauty for yourself.


There is so much wrong with your post. So much untrue information packed into a small space!

Get off the internet and attend BLM meetings. Get out of the house and get on public land. 

Get off the chair and work with field agents (they accept volunteers since their budgets are stretched thin fighting lawsuits from groups who raise money soley to sue them).

But, on just one point: The federal government does not reimburse ranchers for predation on livestock by native species. Predation by the non-native wolves that were introduced and if it occurs on private land is reimbursed per the agreement back before gray wolf introduction began. 

*To the OP:* My kids trained 6 BLM horses one summer. They bought them through the 3 time loser program. Each horse had not been adopted after three attempts. Each was 7 years old. Each was treated like any other horse and not difficult to train.


----------



## sarah4494 (Mar 20, 2012)

MODERATION NOTE:

Removed the context of this post. Unnecessary personal attack on member for a difference of opinion. Take this as a warning.


----------



## mind (Dec 14, 2011)

Bellasmom said:


> I have a 4 yr old mustang mare that I have just started riding, I got her as a yearling & did all her gentling myself and then had her started under saddle by a professional trainer. I have had a lifelong interest in mustangs and have been to several holding areas and adoptions; I take exception to the statement that the horses are "fear crazed" and mistreated. I actually got my girl via the Internet auction & she arrived in Paul's Valley, OK, from CA without a scratch. Had a very good experience with BLM staff anytime I've dealt with them.* Also got a giggle out of the statement that mustangs in the wild are smart enough not to overgraze and overpopulate their range. *And as a cattle breeder...stop hatin' on us! Good luck with your endeavor, it will be well worth it!


Just to point out..

The concept of self regulating population levels is very much scientific fact, not the misinformed opinion of activists. It's not a matter of a horse having the intelligence to identify the resources available in it's environment and preventing overpopulation by limiting breeding; no species regulates it's own population, humans included. The environment regulates population levels through a delicate balance; sometimes feral species interfere with that balance, but a strong argument could be made that mustangs do not do that. Humans just happen to prefer an environment artificially altered to suit their needs. 

That said..

As a strong advocate for animal rights, I feel inclined to point out, there are many very vocal but poorly informed activists who achieve nothing but undermine legitimate causes. That statement is not directed at anyone specific, just a general comment.

Back to the real topic at hand..

Good luck with the Mustang adoption, Chessie. I'm sure you'll find a great horse.


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

Eolith said:


> We could go around in circles for days, but here's the basics:
> 
> - Mustangs are NOT a native species
> - Mustangs can and will overpopulate, outcompete native species, and destroy land quality if left to breed unhindered
> - The BLM does everything in its power to minimize the stress that the horses experience, but the fact is that they are feral and have not encountered the majority of the human world before. Stress is the name of the game, it's absolutely positively inevitable. There's no way to be "abducted by aliens" and be brought into their world with their rules in a stress free manner, even if the "aliens" mean well and turn out to be pretty nice.


"- Mustangs are NOT a native species"

That depends on how far back you go. Most of the evolutionary development of the horse (54 million years ago to about 10,000 years ago) actually took place in North America. At some point some of them crossed into the Old World via the Arctic-Asia land bridge. Then, suddenly, no one is absolutely certain why, between 10,000 and 8,000 years ago, _Equus_ disappeared from North and South America. Various theories have been advanced including destruction by drought, disease, or extinction as a result of hunting by growing human populations. At any rate, the horse was gone from the western hemiphere. The submergence of the Bering land bridge prevented any return migration from the Old World or Asia, and the horse was not seen again on its native continent until the Spanish explorers brought horses by ship in the sixteenth century.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I am aware that the critters that horses evolved from were in North America at one point, but in this context it doesn't really apply. Those critters were considered a different species than the modern horse... that's why I specifically stated that mustangs are not a native species.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Actually Equus Ferus - not just those prehistoric cousins - did evolve in North America before they migrated.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, avoiding all the subsequent drama and debate......

Welcome to the forum Chessie, and congratulations on your decision to adopt a mustang. I think you are approaching the matter in a very smart and prepared way. You already have an experienced trainer, you know what you are looking for and have prioritized the points very well. You are the type of owner that more Mustangs deserve, an owner that will teach them and treat them well and help them to reach their potential.

I've had 2 mustangs in my life and, while one has always been a very quirky horse, neither of them were difficult to train at all. Matter of fact, I get quarter horse colts from a breeder in Kansas that are more difficult and dangerous to handle than either of my Mustangs were LOL.

The first one that I got, I was riding him in the pasture and working him on cattle by the time he had 4 rides on him, the other I was riding through cattle with 3 rides. Neither took more than about 3 hours of groundwork before being ridden the first time. Neither ever offered to buck and, even though they were a bit spooky, it wasn't much worse than any other typical green horse.

I sold one of them this last fall to a girl that absolutely adores him. The other is my main boy that I use for everything from carrying the flag in the local parade to working cattle in a ranch setting to snubbing up my colts that I start to keep control of them. He is steady and strong and willing and smart and funny and loyal...and he has a bigger heart than any horse I've ever seen.

I have a soft spot for the breed and I, for one, would love to see some pictures of the one that you decide to bring home .


----------



## mind (Dec 14, 2011)

Makoda said:


> "- Mustangs are NOT a native species"
> 
> That depends on how far back you go. Most of the evolutionary development of the horse (54 million years ago to about 10,000 years ago) actually took place in North America. At some point some of them crossed into the Old World via the Arctic-Asia land bridge. Then, suddenly, no one is absolutely certain why, between 10,000 and 8,000 years ago, _Equus_ disappeared from North and South America. Various theories have been advanced including destruction by drought, disease, or extinction as a result of hunting by growing human populations. At any rate, the horse was gone from the western hemiphere. The submergence of the Bering land bridge prevented any return migration from the Old World or Asia, and the horse was not seen again on its native continent until the Spanish explorers brought horses by ship in the sixteenth century.


To put it bluntly, any mention of prehistoric creatures is entirely irrelevant to a discussion on a modern eco-system. 

Mammoths occupied the same territory as ancient species of horses, but one would be hard pressed to find a person who would argue elephants should be re-introduced to North America. Modern elephants, like modern horses, are close genetic cousins to animals that occupied prehistoric North America. The modern eco-system is dramatically different than it was during prehistoric eras however, and as such the modern cousins of former native species cannot be considered a native species by relation.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

mind said:


> To put it bluntly, any mention of prehistoric creatures is entirely irrelevant to a discussion on a modern eco-system.
> 
> Mammoths occupied the same territory as ancient species of horses, but one would be hard pressed to find a person who would argue elephants should be re-introduced to North America. Modern elephants, like modern horses, are close genetic cousins to animals that occupied prehistoric North America. The modern eco-system is dramatically different than it was during prehistoric eras however, and as such the modern cousins of former native species cannot be considered a native species by relation.


Its amazing how much people don't know about species/Genus/Family etc. Your comparing apples to oranges here.

While the Woolly Mammoth are in the same Family as modern day elephants - they are not the same Genus let alone Species. 

On the other hand the horses that were here in North America were not only the same Family and Genus, but yes - even the same species. The Genus is Equus and the Species is Ferus. The only debate is over the subspecies - if it is actually Equus Ferus or a subspecies like Equus Ferus Ferus but the most recent findings seem to indicate that the North American horses were indeed Equus Ferus - or i.e. modern horse. Not even cousins.

However - with that said, I wouldn't normally argue them as a "native" species. I might say "reintroduced" species for better clarification.


----------



## mind (Dec 14, 2011)

Cat said:


> Its amazing how much people don't know about species/Genus/Family etc. Your comparing apples to oranges here.
> 
> While the Woolly Mammoth are in the same Family as modern day elephants - they are not the same Genus let alone Species.
> 
> ...


I do know and understand the differences in species, genus, family, order, class, phylum. I am aware that the comparison is only approximate, but given that the audience of a forum is not generally knowledgeable of such concepts it would seem more appropriate to present a point clearly than to fixate on specifics. 

North American ecosystems have gone through significant shifts since the horse was a natural component of them. Both predators and other cohabiting animals are no longer present, and as such many of the natural population controls are gone. As such, the horse cannot be reintroduced and considered a native species as it once was.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Could you all please start a thread about the whole prehistoric subject? I really feel it is off topic and while I am interested in Mustangs, I am not the least bit interested in a science lesson on prehistoric animals.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry. Just hate seeing misinformation tossed about on a topic I hold interest in. Back on topic...


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I love mustangs. Haven't ever worked with one or saw one in person but love them just the same. Good job giving one a home! Post pic when you get him/her!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

So back on track....my friend has two mustangs and my son-in-law has one. They are all beautiful, intelligent horses and have a lot of heart. 

My husband is thinking about adopting a mustang this summer as well. We would love to be able to go to the makeover sale, but it is a bit far away. Actually thinking about driving up to Burns to see them. The mustangs were in Grants Pass last month and some were really nice. He is kicking himself for not getting one then!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'm pretty sure the various prison programs have the option to see and buy the horses online. might be good for those of you that aren't close to a BLM facility or adoption event. 

as for me... hopefully i'll have a BLM mare soon. odd as this may sound, she has a foal and i have no interest in the foal so we'll see if they'll let her stay there until the foal is weaned so i can take the mare alone.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Are you talking about the BLM internet adoption?

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/onlinegallery.php

Looks like some gentled ones from Mantle Ranch will be available in the next adoption.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

here are two links that i was thinking of with the prison mustang adoptions:

Northern Nevada Correctional Center Saddle-Training Program

Prison Horse Adoption


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Just a quick couple of questions. 

#1 Is the mare confirmed in foal? Your first post said, "May be in foal." If she's not confirmed then all this is over a might not ever be foal. What idiot breeds in Nov (in this hemisphere anyhow)? The foal will be a yearling before it's 3 mos old. STUPID on the breeder's part.

#2 If the mare has not been examined to be in foal, then when will she be examined for twinning? That could be a bigger disaster than an LWO foal.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Um, Dreamcatcher, I think you maybe posted this on the wrong thread. The OP here has not made a decision on which mustang they want...or even when they will be getting it.

The only mention they made was of wanting either a gelding or a mare that was confirmed as _not_ pregnant.

I suspect your post was likely aimed at this thread, correct?


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the encouragement and the support. My gut instincts have never led me wrong, and so many things are falling into place for this to happen, that I cannot ignore the feeling it is the right path for me.

I know I am going to love my horse. I also know I'm going to have to grow to be a better person and horsewoman because of this, but I'm ready for the challenge. I feel a little bit like I did when I was pregnant.

Like I said at the beginning, I don't even want to get in on the BLM, because I can't change that. I can change the future life of one animal, and I really want to do it. I want to make it the best life possible, and I'm really excited. I'll post pictures. I promise.

There's an adoption event this Friday. I'm going to be strict with myself and stick to my criteria I'm looking for. Wish me luck, I'll post all about my experience Friday night.

And BTW, I read the thread all about Galaxy and her beautiful little foal. She's stunning, and he's just adorable, congratulations! (That said, I really don't want to have to change the plan to incorporate a foal in the picture, so I'm going to do my best to avoid a pregger mare.)

As for horses and native habitats, I think that is an argument for another day. The fact is, horses have been an integral part of the history and culture of the American West. As a person who grew up in California Gold Country, I feel the mark they have made on our landscape and culture. Whatever their future is, I'm glad for horses. I'm honored to own a horse who has a deep and remarkable historical legacy. I hope that they can find a place and we will honor it. After all, absolutely nothing is native to an island. If there is one thing that is constant in evolutionary biology, it is change. But that all is beside the point. Let's all look forward to Friday! I should have a lot to share then.

Thanks again for the tips and just giving me a place to vent my nervous excitement!

Chessie


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck! I'd love to see pictures from the adoption event, whether you get a mustang from this specific event or not.

Here's another handy mustang resource: Mustang Heritage Foundation - Index


----------



## sarah4494 (Mar 20, 2012)

Cat said:


> Hmmm...I must have been at a rare adoption event here in Kentucky then, because they were anything but terrorized. I saw horses in pipe panel pens. Sure there were more per pen than you would want to see on a daily basis, but nothing bad for the short term. They had enough room to move around and not once did I see any spook. In fact, they were so relaxed a few of them were laying down to sleep. Looked like a lazy afternoon in any pasture with droopy eyes and droopy lips.
> 
> A bit of a ruckus when they were trying to load 4 burros onto a trailer, but trust me - my own horses can make more of a ruckus when they get it in their minds they don't want to load.
> 
> ...



Pretty obvious that your pics are from the tail end of an event. Why would they bother holding an adoption for the very few horses in your numerous shots here? Maybe the horse lying down is thirsty and exhausted and stressed? Hmmmm? Why so defensive? As an adopter of two mustangs myself that I completely adore and honor and respect, I am simply pointing out that there most certainly IS animal cruelty involved in their round ups, adoption events and the BLM's handling of the issue. Like it or not, agree or not, them's the facts.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

OP - i'm very excited for you and can't wait to see pics and hear what happens friday!!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Subbing so I can follow the adoption! You are doing a good thing, OP.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

sarah4494 said:


> Pretty obvious that your pics are from the tail end of an event. Why would they bother holding an adoption for the very few horses in your numerous shots here? Maybe the horse lying down is thirsty and exhausted and stressed? Hmmmm? Why so defensive? As an adopter of two mustangs myself that I completely adore and honor and respect, I am simply pointing out that there most certainly IS animal cruelty involved in their round ups, adoption events and the BLM's handling of the issue. Like it or not, agree or not, them's the facts. Look it up. I expect the administrator will delete this post but I hope a few intelligent and open minded people will get a glance at it first. :clap:


I was just showing these pics to show it wasn't always as terrifying as you made it out. I'm not saying there aren't bad times, but its not always like that. The BLM at this particular adoption seemed to try to make the event the least stressful as possible for the animals as they could under the circumstances. Its just nice for people to see both sides of the issue and make their own judgement call on it. 

The horses had just arrived there Friday and these pics were taken Saturday morning so the first half of the adoption. Still had all Saturday afternoon & Sunday. There were more pens, I just didn't post all the pictures. I happily could if you wish, but the fullest pen was the 6th pic down. They still had all the horses in there that they started with per the list. One was crossed off but still waiting for its trailer to come pick it up. 


I guess you could think the horse laying down was stressed, though that would tend to be against equine nature. In fact right before this he had been scratching his buddy's back in mutual grooming. His buddy left to check out the people and he laid down. Make of it what you will I guess.

As to the OP - I'm with the others and can't wait to see what the adoption brings for you on Friday!


----------



## pastrychef (Feb 4, 2012)

Aww i love the idea. Good Luck and patience! Things have a way of working themselves out, iam sure it will be fine. Love to hear updates and pictures, as i thought about this before. Someday maybe. you should have a blog of some sort about the whole process.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I would, but the nature of my actual job involves a lot of blogging/online presence. Blogging consequently feels like work to me and I don't really enjoy it. So I'll just post about it here, and those who are interested can follow along. It should be an interesting experience. I'm looking forward to, everything, even the challenges.


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

Good luck with your adoption. We adopted a yearling last summer and have had a blast with him. Can't wait to ride him. We found the adoption event itself to be similar to what Cat described. We were there for the preview on Friday and stayed until around noon on Saturday.


----------



## Makoda (Jan 17, 2011)

well here is the one I got not too long ago. She was 4 when I got her, had been captured within 6 months. I have always like mares better so thats why I got her and not a gelding. I didn't participate in the mustang makeover because of health issues, but still wanted to see how i stacked up. So I followed their timelimit and gave it a go. It was fun and I got a good horse for it. Also I would like to say to you I am glad your getting a 3 or 4 yr. old. I too wanted one I could start working right away. However the blm really helped me make that decision when I asked why they didn't have any older than 4 at their facility. They told me most people will only adopt the 1 and 2 year olds, some will get 3 and maybe 4 year olds and after that they usually will just send them to a facility to live out their days. So between the ones I was looking at she was the oldest & probably the best of the bunch anyway but I thought why before shes too old. She wasn't the easiest to break, but now she's doing really good. Shes my kids horse for my girls, I taught her to lay down so my grandma who never thought she could get on a horse again could get on her, and I was bragging her up to some die hard quarterhorse lovers that I could ride her bridleless so to prove that point I had to ride her out of the mountains for 4 miles. (it was a quiet ride home in the truck, well atleast about the ugly mustang jokes.) ha ha


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

She is completely gorgeous! I hope I can find one that is as pretty! Sounds like a good smart girl too. If I have to go to a holding facility, that's the first thing I'm going to ask, okay, who has been deemed "too old." I don't see any disadvantage to starting an older horse.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Chessie - Keep an open mind when you look them over. They will usually "bloom" when you get them home and on consistent care so one that look mediocre there may look stunning in a few months after your care. 

I was actually surprised at the adoption I went to that there was a 14 year old mare they had there. Good news was she was already adopted too! Here is a picture of her:


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

interesting that they had a mare that old there for adoption. the horses that come in from the round-ups are aged and any that are 6 or older are branded on their left hip/butt as well as the standard brand on the left side of the neck. those horses are typically never even offered for adoption (not that they couldn't be adopted i suppose) as they are oftentimes "too old for domestication".


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Cat said:


> Chessie - Keep an open mind when you look them over. They will usually "bloom" when you get them home and on consistent care so one that look mediocre there may look stunning in a few months after your care.


That is an excellent point. When I got mine, he was a 3 year old stud, stood around 14.1 and maybe weighed 700, definitely no more than 800. He was scrawny and ugly and narrow and I honestly never thought he would amount to much.

Within just a few weeks of getting started under saddle and being on constant good feed, he really started to bulk up and fill out in all the right places. He just got prettier and prettier and now he stands a solid 14.3 and weighs an average of 1100. Thick and stocky and has an *** to make even the best looking QH jealous :wink:.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't much care for horse snobs. If you love horses you love ALL of them. I have seen people make good riding horses out of wild mustangs and it has honestly always been my dream to do so. What is hapening to them is unforgiveable. a horse is a horse of course of course.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I've met lots of mustangs, all broke and trained though
What I've noticed is that they're stubborn, but they're pretty freakin sturdy and reliable
There's one at my barn who's my favorite bareback and trail horse


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Awsome for you!

I work with wild horses, and have had great success. They're athletic sensible and fast learnres. I've worked with stallions and mares and have never had any problems, I will be getting two more colts straight from muster in a couple weeks. Not only that but I have competed mine with success to in eventing, no one ever knows that they were once wild.

I didn't read all comments on this thread just the first page, but sounds like you have thought about this a lot and are putting the right steps in place to suceed. 


Horses are only as stubborn/bad/wild as the people who train them. There is nothing complicated or special about taking on wild horse, they are just horses that haven't been messed up yet.

You can check out my work on the wild horse project or pm me if you have any questions

Good luck


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I've bookmarked your blog. I can't wait to read it. Things are hard in the states too, but things have turned around for the better for my family, and my income is finally looking good. I have the time and resources, and I can provide a home, so I'm going to.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Chessie said:


> I've bookmarked your blog. I can't wait to read it. Things are hard in the states too, but things have turned around for the better for my family, and my income is finally looking good. I have the time and resources, and I can provide a home, so I'm going to.


Good on you! Look forward to hearing about you and your horse, I think your making a great decision!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

hberrie said:


> I don't much care for horse snobs. If you love horses you love ALL of them.


berrie, I don't think it's about being a snob. For example I don't like the look of certain breeds. Just not my cup of tea, and I wouldn't own one unless it's a rescue case. And even within the same breed I like some horses, and I find others unattractive and would never buy one myself. It's all about personal preference. I never judge the breed "in general", it's always on "horse by horse" basis. 

Same with mustangs: I've seen some highly trained and very attractive ones. I also have seen some poorly trained and/or not pretty looking. It's about how much you put into the horse (training, care, love).


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, I'm back from the adoption. My overall impression of the event itself was a good one. The BLM people were helpful, the other people there were respectful of the horses, and the horses were calm and comfortable.

But all that aside. I did find one horse I really liked. She's large and steady, unfazed by anything, even the bobcat digger that was beeping and rumbling around just outside the arena, and she kept sneaking peeks at me over her shoulder or watching me outright with big, bright, intelligent eyes.

She's a five year old strawberry roan with some draft blood in her, and has been in BLM custody for two years. She's big and sturdy and a horse with real presence. At one point, when no one else was around she walked straight toward me and nearly touched her nose to my hand. I'm really hoping I get her tomorrow. I like her a lot.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

She's gorgeous! Good luck tomorrow - I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck! Hope it'll work out for you!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Can't wait to see if you get this girl! Been stalking


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

XX Fingers crossed, she looks darling.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

She's mine! Yay! I like her even better today than yesterday. This should be a fun adventure.

Yippeee


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, the new horse is settled in at her trainers. She looks even more pretty out in the paddock. Now she needs a name. I was considering Cascade, but I'm not sure if I like the reference to soap.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats! How exciting for you. She looks to be settling in well and is lovely.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, she's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's gorgeous!!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I've decided on the name Cascade for her, but I'll probably call her Cassie for short. I can't wait to go out and spend a whole day with her.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

This is currently my favorite thread ....


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

So, it is only day 2, and Cascade is already letting her trainer touch her on the sides, rump, and down her legs. She's also not freaked out about having someone above her on the fence. Her trainer is just thrilled by her easy-going attitude, and says I picked a crown jewel.  I'm going out to see her this weekend.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You had better post a BUNCH more photos!!!

Please keep this an ongoing thread with constant updates on her training.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I love the name you picked! She is stunning and I'm so happy you found all you were looking for! Absolutely gorgeous girl!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Yah so exciting your mare looks lovely. Congratulations I hope the year ahead with her is going to be extremely rewarding.

Our muster is happening in in the next few weeks, looking forward to getting my next lot..180 horses to be mustered only 50 horses with homes so far... I'm taking on sponsored horses, adopting my own and doing the initial handling for other who are adopting just to get these horses into homes.big job but looking forward to it, they always turn ur to be diamonds in the rough!

Www.wildhorseproject.blogspot.com


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Good luck! That is a lot to take on.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I am living through you


----------



## pastrychef (Feb 4, 2012)

she is soo pretty! i love her, iam happy for you. everything always has a way of working out in whatever decisions are made. and this was a good one. ill be checking back often.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks! I'm so excited. I get to see her again on Sunday. Her trainer said she already worked all the knots out of her mane, and didn't have to cut it. Cascade just stood there and let her do it too, and she's been handled less than a week.

She's going to be such a good horse.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i love this thread - a fantastic testament to the good nature of the mustang.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

It's official. Cascade is amazing. I had a great time hanging out with her today. When I first got to the trainers, she was having some breakfast and I just got as close as I could on the other side of the fence, down low so she could see me and get used to me without getting scared. The trainer said she's a little nervous of having her head low if someone is standing too close, so I got down low too, and she relaxed.

Eventually, she got used to the sight of me enough that when I put the back of my hand toward her, she pressed her nostril to it and gave me a good sniff, which was officially the first time she touched me, then she immediately backed off.

We let her chill out for a while, then eventually entered the pen. I just hung out at the fence ignoring her, and paying attention to pretty much everything else.

She was a little nervous, keeping her space, but relaxing quickly so long as I wasn't too near. She let the trainer approach her, and then let the trainer scratch and pet her. She really got into being scratched and petted, and it wasn't long before she let me approach her shoulder.

Soft glancing touches to the shoulder soon turned into strokes and scratches on the neck, chest, then face and chin.

By the end of the day, I was scratching under that patch of mane that falls the opposite way, and if she were a dog, her back leg would have been going a million miles an hour. She stretched her neck out in appreciation, and leaned into the scratch like she's never felt anything that good EVER. Her trainer laughed and said she looked like she was about to fall over.

She is doing so well. We got her to enter her shelter. She's a little claustrophobic from everything she had to go through with the BLM, so that was a good step.

Overall, I can't believe what an even tempered, wonderful girl she is. I have never felt so calm and confident around a horse, and she's a mostly wild(feral) mustang! It's only been a week! I just hope that things continue to go this smoothly for her. She's an amazing animal, and I'm so honored that I'm the one that gets to keep her.


----------



## Hayleaoryan (May 21, 2012)

I just got a mustang, she's not wild though. She's mixed with Tennessee Walker. Good luck!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Congrats on the new horse!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, looks like she's coming around quickly. She really is gorgeous and I look forward to pictures of you 2 riding off into the sunset.


----------



## AHiddenStar (Jan 6, 2012)

Any updates on Cascade?! I'm dying here!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Cascade was a little irritated with her paddock mate. The trainer thinks that one or both might be in heat, so she separated them. They're working on building a new shelter and small paddock uphill from a bad muddy spot, so things have been busy. She doesn't even blink an eye at all the noise/machinery/activity near the pen. The trainer is going to start her with a halter next week. My in-laws are also coming to visit next week, so I'm hoping I can sneak away to see her again soon.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey odnt know I'f this is the case,but my experiance withi wild horses, is that they are not particularly social with other horses for a long Long time. My last lot if they were individually padlocked with a domestic horse avoided the other horse at all costs. If the over freindly domesticated one came near they quickly got a nice pair of heels and asked to leave.....

Been keeping up with your posts all very exciting! Good luck!

Lol I having a mild panic, seven wild stallions arrive today, big job to do over the next few weeks! the wild horse project


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I think it depends on the horse - no matter if its domestic or a mustang - some will accept a new horse quickly while others take time.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Agreed, Cat. Dobe integrated with the herd immediately when he was turned out with them....after establishing his rightful place as alpha LOL.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I just now am finding this thread and I read through all 11 pages.. Glad you found a great horse and I look forward to keeping up with your journey with her! She's a gorgeous girl and it seems as though she's already come far in the time you've owned her.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

The other horse with her is also a mustang, though one that is a little further along with her training. Cascade was in the holding pens for the BLM for two full years, so she's pretty used to being in close quarters with other horses. She was actually really gentle, definitely dominant, but never in a mean way with the other horse.

Even now, it's more that they're both a little pushier than they have been. The trainer says several of the other mares are in heat, so everyone in the group is a little on edge. She's not concerned, and still hasn't shown any sign of honest aggression since she's been at the trainer's. I don't blame her for being a little irritable, it's been really hot and humid the last few days.

I can't wait to see her again.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I just wanted to add that the only reason she had a paddock mate was to show her that the shelter wasn't scary. She was really freaked out by closed in spaces initially. Now she's using the shelter, so the other horse did her job. The trainer wants Cascade focused on people right now, anyway.


----------



## AHiddenStar (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for keeping us updated, I'm always thinking about you two!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

So, it seems I picked out a horse that changes color.  Now that her trainer can rub her and pet her, she's lost a little more of the lingering remains of her winter coat, and she's considerably more red. I find it fascinating that it's essentially seasonal camouflage. She's red in summer and white in winter. How awesome is that? Her trainer is pretty convinced that she's got old Percheron blood in her. I think she looks it, and her temperament is steady as a rock. I get to see her again on Tuesday!


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a BLM mustang, he's amazing. My best friend. He's just a companion horse for me, but nonetheless, the relationship is beautiful.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Does anyone else here think that the LACK OF PICTURES is TOTALY UNACCEPTABLE ??!??!??!??!?! 

LOL ..

She might have some App in her too .. they are notorious for coat changing .... I just love her.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Ha, okay I give in. Here's one of her face. She has that arch in her nose that makes me think she has some kind of draft blood in her. That and her tree-trunk legs and dinner plate feet. My hubby is meeting her on Tuesday, and photography is his hobby. He's taking out the good camera. We should have some good pictures then.


----------



## KaylaMarie96 (Dec 5, 2011)

She is beautiful! You have enspired me so much. I have always wanted to adopt a mustang but haven't been able to because 1) no land of my own 2) not enough money ( i already have one guy draining me dry)However, reading about your journey has given me hope that someday, I might be able to do that too! So thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilostmyzipper (May 26, 2012)

I think what your doing is a wonderful thing Keep on track of your dream, and your horse is going to love you. My trainer here in oregon was given a black mustang "bella" and my trainer usually fixes them and then sales them on to another owner. She never keeps her horses, but she found that she wanted to keep "Bella". If you train them properly they are one of the best horses you can find. They are strong, tough and you dont have to worry about shoeing them. You can just trim up their feet. They are amazing to be around and i love hanging with Bella  I just bought a 1 month old colt and intend on buying a mustang for my second horse. I love the mustangs too I feel really bad that they have a image that they are just junk horses. I can say they are not! They are amazing to ride~


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm already completely in love with her. I can't wait until she's mine to be with every day.

In other news, I've been hanging around a local barn just making sure my horsemanship skills are up to this challenge. I was totally proud of myself the other day. I had to put a saddle on a horse that is notoriously lazy and can be a little touchy. He didn't want to be ridden, and was not pleased with me that I was bringing out the saddle. He tried to turn and nip me while I was adjusting the blanket and I stood up to him and put him properly and decisively in his place.

He didn't mess with me after that.  Even when I had to cinch the girth.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, things got exciting today. I went out to see Cascade again. She didn't quite remember me, and it took a little while to warm up to me and be comfortable with me again.

As I was petting her, I brought my hand a little low on her belly, and she did a little cow kick, probably because my touch was too light and it tickled. She tapped me lightly on the leg, so I had to pop her right back on the shoulder. That startled her and she moved away from me quickly, but within minutes we were back to petting again and didn't have any problems after that. I knew I couldn't let a kick go, even if it wasn't really aggressive. That is NOT a habit I'm going to let begin with her. I had to admit, it got my heart rate up, and my knees went a little shaky. I didn't want to escalate things, but she didn't turn it into a battle. She just went back to chilling out.

I had my hubby along with me today, which was fun because he has less horse exposure than Cascade has had people exposure. She let him pet her through the fence by the end of our visit.

In the big picture she's doing really well. She's ahead of schedule with her training, and her trainer is in the process of desensitizing her to the halter and lead rope.

Here's a picture of my girl that my hubby took.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sounds to me like you handled the kicking incident perfectly :clap:.

She just gets more gorgeous every time you post pictures of her.


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love her!!

She just has such a regal look to her and such kind eyes!


Can't wait until your hubby get some PRO shots of her. She's just so beautiful!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

I know! I can't wait until she's really comfortable with being groomed, so I can get her all shiny, then pose her out in the sun. This was one of the better shots. It was still a little tricky for my hubby because she wanted to be in the shadow of the fence slats, and he had to take pictures through the fence. He's also working with a new filter that threw him off a little.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Your horse is stunning! In the past year I have trained 2 mustangs from wild to trail riding all day kinda horses. They are definatly different than working with domesticated horses. They take basically the same principles though. I enjoy working with my mustangs and in the near future I will be getting another. I hope to find one like yours who is draft looking. I am going to a adoption in the morning!


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Good luck with the adoption. With the group at my adoption, it seems the Oregon herd has a lot of draft blood in it. My girl definitely has a Percheron build.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Chessie said:


> Good luck with the adoption. With the group at my adoption, it seems the Oregon herd has a lot of draft blood in it. My girl definitely has a Percheron build.


 
I will be looking for one tommorrow that has the look I am looking for as this will be my 3rd mustang at my barn  I really enjoy them!


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Mustangs are amazing! Mine has a problem with his tendon and is now lame so we had to discontinue training a while ago, but we still do ground work and such. Even as companions, they are amazing.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey sounds like your doing great with your girl they are such amazing horses

Here's a link to my five wild stallions 16 days from muster posing together. the wild horse project: Thought you all might like this...

Love working with them every minute of the day. They are such fast learnres and it's such a rewarding process


----------

